# New USPS Package Rates As Of Jan 17, 2016



## Jeffery (Oct 25, 2011)

Some package rates going up, some package rates going down. 
New First Class rates up to 16 ounces.
http://blog.stamps.com/2015/10/22/usps-announces-postage-rate-increase-starts-january-17-2016/


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

Wow, that is a pretty big increase for the one I most often use. Priority flat rate small box. Went up 85 cents...I really hate passing these things on to the customer but I also cannot see me absorbing such a big increase.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Good grief! The first class package for under 3 oz. is going up 56 cents. That is outrageous. I absorbed the last increase, but I certainly can't absorb this one. And my second most used is the flat rate envelope -- up 70 cents. With the 20% increase in the wholesale cost of supplies over the past year, this will just about put me out of business.


----------

